# wtf is up



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

btw why was he only banned till 2033? lmao


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> [snapback]1183862[/snapback]​


lol which one is alan-(collector, and sorry for being dumb







)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

seems stupid to me also, yes alan is serra collector.
wes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> seems stupid to me also, yes alan is serra collector.
> wes
> [snapback]1183872[/snapback]​


thanks wes,ak







and i agree also seems stupid if he got banned one of the mods must of had pms or something


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

He not banned. If you look at his group *Group: Members* It clearly shows this.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> He not banned. If you look at his group *Group: Members* It clearly shows this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can ban otherways without changing the group status


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> [snapback]1183862[/snapback]​


Oh f*ck off with your "I love the site" bullshit. You told me to f*ck off in chat when I told you to stop plugging his site. If you love his site so much go there, we dont need you here.

End of story.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > He not banned. If you look at his group *Group: Members* It clearly shows this.
> ...


Oh I figured you would change the member group. All the peeps I saw that have been baned have had their group changed. I guess those are the ones that you plan to let back in eventually.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

if he was told not to plug his site... i can understand...

but his info seemed pretty worthy


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, Ms. Natt, that is kinda harsh...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

not cool. but i don't know the whole story and doubt that the mods would ban him just for that. well, i'd hope they wouldn't. i can say that frank's got a really shitty attitude for discrediting someone by trying to lower them to the "hobbyist" level while covering with bullshit like "it's really great what he's doing."

that's like me going up to a female basketball player that just made consecutive shots and saying "yeah, that was great! ...for a girl"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> ...


Sorry gotta ask...

your actually a mod here?? Nice way to talk to members


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...










its all politics here.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mrs natt that was harsh

but most other forums will not allow to post any plug for other sites or forums because it diverts traffic and is not a good idea for working with sponsers that may have competitors working with other sites..

for that reason i can understand not allowing other sites to be plugged bu thte staff here isnt that up tight about that.. how ever if your look at this other site it goes against 99 percent of what is prometed in the hobby here. this particular thread isnt about cohabitation but there have been many disputes between frank and alen abou there differences of "research"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> mrs natt that was harsh
> 
> but most other forums will not allow to post any plug for other sites or forums because it diverts traffic and is not a good idea for working with sponsers that may have competitors working with other sites..
> 
> ...


Forgive me if I ask... but isnt diversity good for the hobby?? I really dont know either guys from adam, but it seems to me 2 heads are better than 1. They both seem to know a great deal of what they speak. That being a great benefit to us all...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> [snapback]1183862[/snapback]​


My now things spread fast. I take it alan is promoting this on his site.







Of course there is more to it than that last thread. And I would hope everyone posting on his behalf would know about it, but of course you all run off with just one side of the story. There is a lot of history that is involved with this decission. We tried to just keep it between Alan and the staff here but I guess that was not working for him. What it comes down to it, drama follows Alan (not necessaraly his fault). We are trying to simply get rid of the drama on this site. It is bad for the hobby and gets in the way of the information we are trying to give. If I got removed from a site I would just go quietly...but that is just me. I am not sure that this is such a big deal. He has his site so there is really no need for him to post here. Why this is such an issue I have no idea.

I mean really...to have someone start a thread here...simply to promote how he has been so abused...is unbelievably pathetic. Mike tried to have an adult conversation with Alan about this decission, but I guess that wouldnt work for him. Knowing his need for acceptance I can understand but really......Cant we be adult about this and just move along? Do we really need all the kids from his site run over here and create more drama?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> ...


your post is childish and takes cheapshots. i use his site and i posted in this thread and i am not a kid. you and ms natt need to learn how to treat the members here. you remind me of frank, hey grow up but in the same sentence you act like a little kid. practice what you preach.
wes


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn, so much bullshit and drama, cant we all get along??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> your post is childish and takes cheapshots. i use his site and i posted in this thread and i am not a kid. you and ms natt need to learn how to treat the members here. you remind me of frank, hey grow up but in the same sentence you act like a little kid. practice what you preach.
> wes
> [snapback]1184223[/snapback]​


Did you start this thread Wes? I dont think so....so my post was not pointed to you. I was not talking down about his site....I was talking down about this post and others that are ment to simply cause drama...and you are smart enough to know the difference. 
When someone only comes to this site to back Alans posts and bash on Frank...that is childish. My referance was only directed to those members...and yes...they are kids.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> your post is childish and takes cheapshots. i use his site and i posted in this thread and i am not a kid. you and ms natt need to learn how to treat the members here. you remind me of frank, hey grow up but in the same sentence you act like a little kid. practice what you preach.
> wes
> [snapback]1184223[/snapback]​


Please tell me which parts of GG's sentence shows any signs of cheapshots?







Honestly, its not all staff thats against Allan or No Solicitation Allowed. As for me, I can care less about him, his ways, or his methods pertaining to the hobby. Its true that its been an ongoing battle, but regardless.. we still opened our arms for him and his troops to come to the site, knowing what can and will happen. We gladly let other people speak out with their suggestion and opinions. It simply shows we're not insecure with what we know and follow. But when it comes to the point where problem arises and makes the hobby more difficult to enjoy, then thats where the line should be drawn.

It might sound shady, but you'd have to know the whole story to truely understand the situation... and unless your on the side where you wont listen to reason, then hopes to understand are gone. And IMHO, you make a name for yourself because of the positive impacts you've done for the hobby.. not by personaly promoting it. Just like respect.. you gain and earn it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


I need to learn how to treat members? Im sorry but if you disrespect me by telling me to f*ck off, Im going to tell you to f*ck off because apparently that will be the only way you understand me. I just wanted to make myself clear. End of story.

Dont even compare me to Jeff, because he was a hell of a lot more respectful in his post(s) and far beyond childish. Why dont you learn to grow up and stay out of other peoples business. Alan is gone and will be gone, get over it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *Alan is gone and will be gone, get over it.*
> [snapback]1184310[/snapback]​


not if he comes back in the year of 2033.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > *Alan is gone and will be gone, get over it.*
> ...










They can suspend his posting for 99 years or some crazy thing.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> not cool. but i don't know the whole story and doubt that the mods would ban him just for that. well, i'd hope they wouldn't. i can say that frank's got a really shitty attitude for discrediting someone by trying to lower them to the "hobbyist" level while covering with bullshit like "it's really great what he's doing."
> 
> that's like me going up to a female basketball player that just made consecutive shots and saying "yeah, that was great! ...for a girl"
> [snapback]1184074[/snapback]​





hyphen said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > *Alan is gone and will be gone, get over it.*
> ...


kekekeke ^_^

I totally agree with hyphy







, if it was up to me, both of them would be gone. (Frank and Alan) No amount of knowledge is worth putting up with bickering or ego-driven members who think their sh*t doesn't stink.









edit: I don't know much about that alan guy, but he seems like a loon anyway.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > mrs natt that was harsh
> ...


yeah unless your telling someone to keep a $100 elong and a $100 irritans and $100 rhom in the same tank. SC is all about mixing species in tanks and its nto a good thing to be doing, even if you are fortunate enouigh not to loose any fish they are in a very stressful enviroment. there is far more information to back that the speices should not be mixed.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have heard some of his theories on breeding, they seem to make sense... I think he is trying to come up with an answer, where others dont have one...

I dont see a need for frank to act that way though. I respect him for his knowledge, but he always takes cheap shots at people like


> what do you know about eggs other than they are eaten for breakfast?


 or


> I think Alan is doing a good job at the hobbyist level


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have heard some of his theories on breeding, they seem to make sense... I think he is trying to come up with an answer, where others dont have one...
> 
> I dont see a need for frank to act that way though. I respect him for his knowledge, but he always takes cheap shots at people like
> 
> ...


there is no question frank can be very very condescending


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

edit. Not gonna get into this name calling hissy fit.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> yeah unless your telling someone to keep a $100 elong and a $100 irritans and $100 rhom in the same tank. SC is all about mixing species in tanks and its nto a good thing to be doing, even if you are fortunate enouigh not to loose any fish they are in a very stressful enviroment. there is far more information to back that the speices should not be mixed.
> [snapback]1184438[/snapback]​


Actually I don't think alan has ever said to keep a multiple species in one tank. Especially rhoms. One member of the other site does or did have a mixed tank, but every post I read Alan said there are risks, issues, and that he'd advise against it. He does have serra tanks with multiple fish of the same species. But so do members and moderators on this site. Yes one tank he has brandti and sanchezi together, but he's seperating them. But another member of this site has a mixed pygo, sanchezi, and spilo tub.

Just letting you know so wrong info doesn't get out or is spread.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Honestly as forum moderators on an internet forum board, you can still try to talk to members as people because we are on the same level as you. I don't go saying HEY GRAMPS wheelchair.gif to you Grosse Gurke, and never will. But just because I visit more than one website on the internet, doesn't make me a kid.
> [snapback]1184568[/snapback]​


I guess my post was misunderstood by more than one member. 
Do we really need all the kids from his site *run over here and create more drama*?
I was not refering to all members of both sites...I was refering to members of his site that only come over here when there is any hint of dissagreement between Alan and Frank....or to start drama on this site....specifically quickshot (a moderator on his site) for starting this thread only to promote the issue, and 33truballa33 who posts in the breeding thread that started all this "*sigh* somethings never change.. gone for a while and the bickering never ends." I guess he just happened to be browsing the site and stumbled onto that thread.







. This is exactly the kind of drama that we want to get rid of. My post was not ment to inflame the situation...although I am sure it is being promoted as such. 
I was hoping that Alan would understand the situation.......but sending over people to post about this has shown me that I was mistaken.


> And I know you don't always follow the piranha fury guidelines of not putting multiple serras in one tank and also mixing serra species.


Yes...I do. I dont deny it. I am also yet to loose a fish from this. But how many mixed tanks of mine have worked?.......well....one so far...that is why I suggest against it. Because I have tried it and it hasnt worked. I dont see anything wrong with answering questions from experience. I also have the irritans that are a single species tank. Going down from 5 to 3..but seem ok for the moment. I guess I dont know why this is an issue....I think there is a big difference between trying something in your own tank and promoting it to others. I dont promote this to people because of the risk to their fish. I post my experiences, and how the tanks are working or not...but I wouldnt suggest to anyone to combined serras (with a couple exceptions) and I wouldnt suggest mixing species.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wow i guess there really was more of an issue here sorry for all the sh*t i said in previous post thanks ak.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

i remember joining this board for information. so any information on my P's are welcome. i have to admit that i've posted in non-sense threads here but hey, its fun. i've been following this alan's thread (i don't even know hes got his own site) and i think he's got some good information on my pets. looks like he's stepping on somebody's ego and we, the lowly members will be missing out on good input and information he's got to offer regardless who the authority in piranha keeping/feeding/breeding/whatever is. I think my pets are more important than anybody's ego. This site should be fair and consistent for our pets' sake.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am sure that everyone agrees with you on that...

but was he plugging his own site? that is the reason for banning...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I am sure that everyone agrees with you on that...
> 
> but was he plugging his own site? that is the reason for banning...
> [snapback]1184657[/snapback]​


i really dont see i need for it either,just went and ckecked out the site never been there before and never knew it exsisted,but damn we do have alot of the same members from both places.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that everyone agrees with you on that...
> ...


Waterwolves has all the same members too...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, so many mods and admins in this thread!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard some of his theories on breeding, they seem to make sense... I think he is trying to come up with an answer, where others dont have one...
> ...


X2


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

why is this thread still open? damn the drama. 
ms natt if you tell your principal to f*ck off then you are wrong but they arent gonna tell you to f*ck off in return. just because he acts like that doesn't mean that you have to. hes just a member you are a long time mod. i am not worried about it though, i dont want to argue just pointing that out. i dont know the whole story.

gg thanks for clearing that up. no hard feelings my way.

and to i think nismo alan doesnt mix different serras. he mixes the same ones to breed. 
and alan is not a loon to whoever said that. he is a friend of mine who i know in person, not just through the internet. he has amazing setups and has had awesome success mixing serras.
wes


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> why is this thread still open? damn
> 
> and to i think nismo alan doesnt mix different serras. he mixes the same ones to breed.
> and alan is not a loon to whoever said that. he is a friend of mine who i know in person, not just through the internet. he has amazing setups and has had awesome success mixing serras.
> ...


i wish him the best of luck but for the average P owner it is important to be clear that what he is doing should not be practiced commonly unless your willing to suffer loses.. this site (p-fury) in my experiance is geared more towards people who are new to the hobby or to direct people towards the more known practices to ensure the best health for the p's. ive spent hours looking at his site and it does have good info but also leans more towards "experiments" into mixing species and putting p's into potentially high stress high risk scenarios..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

fu*k deleate this sh*T


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

timmy said:


> Wow, so many mods and admins in this thread!!
> [snapback]1184688[/snapback]​


bE aFrAiD.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > why is this thread still open? damn
> ...


just like with mixing pygos, with mixing any p's casualties are inevitable. but i think he always does warn people not to do it. its like mtvs jackass, dont try this at home.

wes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Good point, Pygos fight all the time... Mine didnt, because I had a very large tank...

well maybe tank space is the solution???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Good point, Pygos fight all the time... Mine didnt, because I had a very large tank...
> 
> well maybe tank space is the solution???
> 
> ...


i had a large tank and they still buck bucked. well they where 12"+ so maybe thats why.
wes


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think the point that everyone here is trying to get through is that i'm god.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hyphen said:


> i think the point that everyone here is trying to get through is that i'm god.
> [snapback]1184790[/snapback]​


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i think the point that everyone here is trying to get through is that i'm god.
> [snapback]1184790[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm only going to post this once and not put any further replies. You can take it for what its worth and it is my opinion and my memories on SC situation. Some of you clearly have no clue on the history of Alan. Most of you (primarly No Solicitation Allowed people) think its all about ego on my part or that poor SC is a victim.

So here are some facts for you to eat and do with what you wish. Take it or leave it. I don't care, but this is the truth:

1. Alan came to PFURY a couple years ago. He contacted me via some close friends of mine who thought I could help him. Once he got my help he began to trash the people who helped him contact me. I told them I would try and get him to change his way of communicating with people and perhaps help him learn the science side of piranhas. At that time Alan thought his reds had interbred with S. maculatus. I explained to him that was not likely that his maculatus probably just spawned in his tank. He insisted on interbreeding until I finally provided him data that it was not possible. He also told me that his S. sanchezi laid eggs. I asked him if he saw it and he said no, he just found eggs. I told him that it was not uncommon for female fish to expell eggs even though there is no male present. Its nature's way of keeping the eggs from imploding in the gondal sac. Now suddenly Alan has bred S. sanchezi based on that observation.

I helped Alan secure a position as a mod for Serrasalmus breeding at PFURY. A few members of staff were against it, but I assured them Alan was "ok". Why Staff had a problem with Alan is because when Alan first came to PFURY, he wanted to write a book on piranhas and wanted people to give him information so he could write this book and have his name on it. He also wanted to breed piranhas to sell them and wanted to be the "main person" doing it. I explained to Alan via a PM that this type of announcing would only get him negative feedback from members. He disregarded my advice as he always does in the majority of situations.

He approached me for the same book "deal" and I told him I was not interested. This caused a big problem not only with staff because Alan kept bringing it up on threads, but also caused other pfury members to get tired of Alan's self-promotion. During this time, I had recieved numerous emails and PM's from Alan asking questions and I always answered him with information to help him. I had plenty of people tell me over and over again that Alan was only in it for himself and that my behind the scenes help would go uncredited. I told them my interest was in promoting the hobby and teaching people about piranhas, even if they were Alan. All of this did not deter me from helping him and fighting to keep him as a Mod. Unfortunately, Alan (if I remember correctly) broke several PFURY rules and angered the majority of Staff. So he was removed from Mod position. Most of you do not know that even other people I have had problems with over the years, still come to me for help and 99.9% of time I still help them with their questions. There have only been 2 or 3 people on the interent that I no longer wish to help because they have taken my help, twisted it around and made me look like an Ogor. Alan is one of them.

Over time, Alan continued to write to me asking for help and information. Sometimes I would give it to him, sometimes I didn't because most of what he wanted to know was priviledged information between myself and scientists who were working on projects of a sensitive nature. When I didn't give him help, then his "friends" began sending me pm's or posting threads how I was selfish for not helping Alan. Eventually, Alan sent me an email threatening to sue me if I released any of his private emails to me among other things. I blew it off and continued about my business of helping other hobbyists who truly needed my knowledge and experience. I advised Alan over time to start his own forum and deal with his issues on piranha-keeping there. I told him if his material had merit, then he would have the support of science. If they had no merit then he would be like everyone else. Just passing on information on to hobbyists.

During this time, Alan continued to write to me. Now, here are some things you folks that support Alan don't get: a) I never asked Alan for anything. b) I never refused Alan help unless there was a good reason for doing so.

In private he praises me. In public he teases with semi-derogatory sentences about OPEFE material and how his stuff is going to be better. My feelings on that is, then do it. I have no problems with it. As I said above if his stuff has merit then will survive scrutiny.

2. When I called Alan a "hobbyist" that is what he is, same as me. The information he is doing on Serrasalmus "eggs" really is nothing new. Indeed, Alan took material I posted here at PFURY on the microscopic exam on gonads on the Medaka fish (including the photograph) and is using it. All of this came from me. On the same day that this latest tirade started, I had just gotten a pm from Alan asking for my help on gonad exams of fish. He says that Fink is helping him. If that is so, then he does not need my help. Fink is the authority and if Fink is providing him lengthy emails as he claims, then he should be open about sharing them. These are things that I have done here at PFURY and in private. I don't release the actual email, but I do tell people what Fink has stated. That is what contributing to the hobby means. Getting back to the eggs and Alan's photos, what he is doing has already been done by science using electron microscope at the atomic level. I posted this at PFURY a year or so ago and even posted photos of the cell structure of the eggs. So how is it what Alan is doing "new"? If you mean for hobbyists to see, I might agree. But as I explained to Alan, I've been working on a document for over 2 years with this information that is going to be released via OPEFE. I told him that he was going to have to wait until I published it. In the meantime, his No Solicitation Allowed friends are clueless on what Alan has been writing me behind the scenes. Unless of course they do know and are just here to trash me.

For you No Solicitation Allowed members, if it was not for me, Alan would NOT have come back to PFURY as a member. I supported his return when Mike asked me a few months. I could have said NO and that would have been it. Instead, I let Alan come back. Alan wrote me a nice pm thanking for the chance to come back and that he would not cause me any problems. I told him, the only real problem would be his supporters if they came here to start crap with me if there was something I wrote that they didn't comprehend. He stated he had no control over his members. Well, my thoughts on this are, if his members have any respect for him and No Solicitation Allowed, they would honor his request not to start trouble. And that is where we are today.

There is much more that I could post on this but I see no further need. No Solicitation Allowed members will beleive what they want to believe. Criticism by No Solicitation Allowed members toward my "credentials" is at best laughable. So for the record I will state one more time; a) I have over 40 years experience working with piranhas. b) I am the State of Oregon recognized expert on piranhas, you don't need credentials for that, all you need is knowledge, experience, and background on research. If I lacked any of those things, Oregon would still have piranhas illegal in this state. b). I have the support of accredited scientists, otherwise OPEFE would not be often used web site for information. c) Lastly, Mike advised me a long time ago to tell people this and I refused until now. Since No Solicitation Allowed crowd think SC is doing so much for the "hobby", such as breeding 1 species of piranha and attempting others and showing pretty photos, here is what I'm doing: I'm presently providing data and OPEFE material to Dr. L. Chao in China to reverse the Chinese ban on piranhas. I've spent countless days and some nights gathering material to help Chao. That my friends is what "recognition as an expert" is. So when you compare what SC is doing and what I've been doing they are NOT at the same level of help to the hobby. I'm glad SC has a passion for piranhas. What I am not happy about is that he trashes the people that have helped him the most including myself. So if I get testy with Alan it is because he himself has created that situation along with his No Solicitation Allowed "friends". You all know who you are.

Now, I'm going to go visit my new grandaughter. You can all continue to trash me, I dont' really give a damn. My grandaughter is more important to me than some guys wish to be "famous".


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is goin on here?? why did alan get banned for this topic http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=97183 it seems stupid that he got banned for spreading usefull info. is it because he went agenst frank? i mean come on now how many members thinks that that was for no reason. i love the site couldnt say i didnt but man....
> ...





nismo driver said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...





Grosse Gurke said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly as forum moderators on an internet forum board, you can still try to talk to members as people because we are on the same level as you. I don't go saying HEY GRAMPS wheelchair.gif to you Grosse Gurke, and never will. But just because I visit more than one website on the internet, doesn't make me a kid.
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well at least there is some more background on the situation...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

first of all alan did not send me to the site as one of his members to stick up for him. i would have done it for anyone who gfot treated that way. you are a dumb ass gg. yeah im a kid im 16 but wernt you and everyone else? want me to stay off the internet and not say anything to anyone caue im 16. no matter what that would be your first way to trash me. and my natt i said that to you for bein completely inconsiderate for p cove and that made me mad. and no sc doesnt promote mixed serras and has one tank like that dew 2 shortage of tanks.and frank you make me laugh big time. i know you know way more then me and prolly way more then i will ever know but i wish a asshole didnt have all the great info you have. your acting like your the saint? thats so funny all alan and you were just tryin to help. even people from this site say your a d^ck


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

this thread is pointless. alan is fine with it, he has his own site and will use it. let it go.
wes


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he is fine with it he told me to let it go and "thats the way it should be" but i think different


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Hyphen for El Presidente.

--Dan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> first of all alan did not send me to the site as one of his members to stick up for him. i would have done it for anyone who gfot treated that way. you are a dumb ass gg. yeah im a kid im 16 but wernt you and everyone else? want me to stay off the internet and not say anything to anyone caue im 16. no matter what that would be your first way to trash me. and my natt i said that to you for bein completely inconsiderate for p cove and that made me mad. and no sc doesnt promote mixed serras and has one tank like that dew 2 shortage of tanks.and frank you make me laugh big time. i know you know way more then me and prolly way more then i will ever know but i wish a asshole didnt have all the great info you have. your acting like your the saint? thats so funny all alan and you were just tryin to help. even people from this site say your a d^ck
> [snapback]1184977[/snapback]​


Childish has nothing to do with age, but in this case I stand corrected. Although your post was barley legible...it was clearly written my an adult....I especially like how you called me a dumb ass.

Clearly written by someone that is wise beyond their years


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Let's all take a







and get along.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Time to shut this down. I believe all that can be said has been said.


----------

